# MySQL: PrimaryKey aus VARCHAR?



## m@nu (31. Jan 2007)

hallo zusammen

schonweider eine mysql frage 

macht es sinn den primarykey aus einem varchar zu erstellen?
für meine blog möchte ich in verbindung mit mod_rewrite den einfachen zugang zu artikeln ermöglichen (z.b. /blog/das_ist_in_der_datenbank_der_key/)

auf der einen seite macht es keinen sinn, meinen momentanen primarykey (smallint(6)) zu behalten, wenn sowieso nur noch per "text-key" zugegriffen wird.
auf der anderen seite habe ich dann in allen relationen als fremdschlüssel einen relativ langen text drin :-/

wie seht ihr das? wie wird das anderswo im netz gelöst?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Jan 2007)

Wenn du schon mod_rewrite benutzt dann kannst du auch in die "URL" noch den Fremdschlüssel mit reinhängen, so wird das sehr oft gemacht...


----------



## m@nu (31. Jan 2007)

das hatte ich bis jetzt so gemacht.
ich möchte mich jedoch auf lesbare urls beschränken und den zahlen-krims-krams komplett eliminieren


----------

